# Custom M.o.W. Weed Mower



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi All,

Anybody have weeds overtaking their lines? :laugh: The car is an old satellite launching car that had seen better days, but I couldn't bring myself to throw it out. Some Plastruct parts, paint, and glue and here we are:























































Does anybody else here do crazy stuff like this?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

WOW Great job that is one cool piece of equipment!
Scratch build things...HUMMM....Yeppers


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

WOW WOW WOW.  Sweet mower! What scale?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

way cool. looks like "O"


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke,

I'm not sure exactly what that is, and exactly what that does, but I do know two things:

1. It looks way cool, and ...

2. I wouldn't want to be anywhere near that thing when it came cruising down the track!

Nice job (whatever it is!),

TJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words guys!

NIMT - thanks for the pics! I really like that tank car!

concretepumper - it's O gauge

TJ - it's supposed to be weed mower/bush hog. Just something my fevered imagination conjured up.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you :worshippy:
That's a super tanker, and it's built to scale.
Your building skills are exellent! and what an great imagination!!!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

That is pretty cool Zeke :thumbsup: very nice crafting skills.
I guess it is not a real thing though ? We have a few spurs around us that only get used a few times a year. One day the weeds will be over the track next month they will be gone. I just thought they sprayed weed killer. How do they keep weeds away? lol


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Xnats - thank you! No, it's not based on any prototype. I wonder if the spur lines near you are getting cleared by one of these:


----------



## CCrider (Mar 18, 2011)

great work zeke.


----------



## Dave Sams (Nov 24, 2010)

I like

The days of the RR spraying and killin everything in sight are long gone.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the mower, having operating blades is icing on the cake! Don't get those blades near the wiring, or your train will stop!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Zeke said:


> I wonder if the spur lines near you are getting cleared by one of these:





Dave Sams said:


> I like
> 
> The days of the RR spraying and killin everything in sight are long gone.


Never seen one of those before and I was wondering about spraying chemicals! In my State you can not even pump ground water out of a hole onto the ground  That means more research in MOW equipment


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Xnats said:


> Never seen one of those before and I was wondering about spraying chemicals! In my State you can not even pump ground water out of a hole onto the ground  That means more research in MOW equipment


I don't think that's spraying chemicals, that's a mower with odd cutting blades. If they were spraying chemicals, there would be large tanks.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Zeke.......your name is Sean right?

Do you know you have some other pictures posted here?
You know what I am talking about?
Not much gets by old Ed.

To the other Sean, you built the tanker to scale?:thumbsup:
What is the liquid capacity?
75,000 gals?

I must add being a tanker yanker....I like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

gunrunner, CCrider, and Dave - thank you!

ed -thank you, too and you are correct on all counts. You were the first one to notice! That's also a good reminder that I should get my name in my signature.


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

testing signature


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Zeke said:


> ed -thank you, too and you are correct on all counts. You were the first one to notice! That's also a good reminder that I should get my name in my signature.


Other pictures? Huh 

Clue me in!

TJ


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

I also took the pictures that are in the Size Variances thread at the top of this forum. You'll notice that the deck railing and the house in the background are the same.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Zeke is the "O" Sean
NIMT is the "HO" Sean
:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Sweet name dude!!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Other pictures? Huh
> 
> Clue me in!
> 
> TJ












Does the back ground look the same TJ look at his mower?
B&M posted these size pictures from Zeke before he signed on to MTF.
Eagle eye Ed.

By the way nice work on the mower Sean, I forgot to add that.:thumbsup:





NIMT said:


> Zeke is the "O" Sean
> NIMT is the "HO" Sean
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> Sweet name dude!!!


You... a HO...Sean?:laugh:

Tanker capacity???????????????
Real photo of a "super tanker" please?


----------



## Zeke (Feb 22, 2011)

Ed - thanks for the compliment. Yeah, I had posted those size variance pics on another forum and B&M contacted me and asked for permission to post them over here. That's how I originally found out about you all.

NIMT - it is a cool name isn't it? And we even spell it correctly! LOL!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Zeke said:


> Ed - thanks for the compliment. Yeah, I had posted those size variance pics on another forum and B&M contacted me and asked for permission to post them over here. That's how I originally found out about you all.
> 
> NIMT - it is a cool name isn't it? And we even spell it correctly! LOL!




Welcome to the site Zeke.
Nice clear photos too.:thumbsup:
You should have sold them to him.:laugh:
Every hit you get on the pictures to view them, you get 50 cents from MTF.

(for 10 cents commission per hit, I will handle the paperwork side.)
100,000 hits would build a nice RR.


What is a NIMT? Did I spell it right?
I wonder how big that super tanker is?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

*Big Ed*,
OH and As a side note my wife is from Jersey and she loves your, Where have I been posts! One of these days she's going to guess before anyone else and a guy in Idaho will beat you east coasters to the punch!
NIMT= *N*orth *I*daho *M*odel *T*rains
http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com
Owner Sean
NIMT= Sean 
Sean, YEP Spelled the right way!:thumbsup:

*Super Tanker*, made late 60's, New regulations will not allow cars of this size to be produced!
Yep it's real. Dupont car, 43,800 gallon, 526,000 lb gross
Used to haul,
Ethylene glycol, primary ingredient in both automotive antifreeze and hydraulic brake fluid.
Acetic acid, an organic acid that gives vinegar its sour taste and pungent smell.
Tetrahydrofuran, an industrial solvent for PVC and in Varnishes among other uses.
From what's on your work bench








This was before all the detail parts and paint.








Super tanker waiting on logo and #'s


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have seen this car somewhere before.
I think over on N scale.
I tried to research for some history on it and came up with nothing.
Do you have a link about this car?

Most of my pictures are not in NJ you know.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ohhh ... !!!

I REMEMBER those size comparison pics that were posted a while back. A really great comparison.

Zeke -- Great to have you now "officially" onboard!

Ed -- ... or should I start calling you Sherlock Holmes? Keen eye there, my friend ... keen eye. (Makes me nervous about watching my back a bit more ... just in case I ever wanna slip something by ol' Bid Ed one of these days!)

Cheers, guys!

TJ

Oh ... and Sean (uhh, NIMT Sean) ... I think that tanker deserves TWO zip codes! :thumbsup:


----------



## inxy (Dec 10, 2010)

That is one cool mower. Being that I run a lawn service business it hits home.


----------

